# Spring Confusion



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello, I recently bought springs for my car and today me and my dad whent to go put them on. Everything was going great accept for when we put the new one on it was a liitle different...

This is the one that came off:









This is the new oneits has been compressed but as you can see their is more coil on the right hand side the the left.)









I am just wondering what side goes up and which side goes down? Thanks for your help!

Z


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Tight coils up or down really won't make a difference, they are just there to keep the springs seated when they are unloaded. Technically they are meant to go up.
http://www.sr20forum.com/chassis-suspension/217380-road-magnet-coils-touching.html


----------

